#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Первые переводы Типитаки

## Ассаджи

На форуме по пали была затронута тема первых переводов Типитаки. Постараюсь осветить этот вопрос более полно.

1. Гандхарский перевод

В третьем веке до нашей эры, благодаря усилиям императора Ашоки, буддизм распространился в Гандхаре (современный северный Пакистан (Пешавар) и восточный Афганистан).

Гандхара, расположенная на перекрестке торговых путей между Индией, Западной, Центральной и Восточной Азией, играла ключевую роль в распространении буддизма за пределы Индии. Таким образом, гандхарская школа Дхармагуптака оказала сильное влияние на развитие  буддизма в Туркестане 

http://www.berzinarchives.com/e-book...ltures_08.html
http://www.nb.no/baser/schoyen/4/4.4/45.html

и Китае.

http://depts.washington.edu/ebmp/fragments.html
http://www2.kenyon.edu/Depts/Religio...ndharan-ms.htm
http://www.sundaytimes.lk/020526/plus/15.html

Гандхарская версия Дхаммапады переведена на английский:
http://titus.uni-frankfurt.de/texte/...gpkt/dhpgp.htm

Исследования показывают, что в первые века распространения буддизма в Китае переводы делались с языка гандхари:

http://sino-sv3.sino.uni-heidelberg....EPT/daniel.htm

В пятом веке буддизм в Гандхаре был почти искоренен,  нашествием монголов под предводительством Михиракулы, 

http://www.berzinarchives.com/e-book...ltures_02.html

хотя до сих пор сохранился в этом регионе подпольно:

http://www.geocities.com/aryabuddha/

В гандхарском каноне нет элементов Махаяны, так как он относился к Дхармагуптаке, школе Сарвастивады.

http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-EPT/sal.htm

2. Санскритизация

Постепенно происходил процесс перевода канона с пракритов на санскрит. Во многом этому способствовала письменная фиксация канона, вызывающая необходимость унификации пракритских версий в не-тхеравадинских школах. Кроме того, буддизм постепенно уподоблялся ортодоксальным индийским философским школам, тексты которых писались на санскрите.

Свидетельством этого процесса является Виная Махасангхиков, сохранившаяся на смеси неизвестного пракрита с санскритом. 

3. Китайский перевод

Как уже говорилось выше, в первые века китайские переводы делались в основном с языка гандхари, но постепенно возросла роль санскритского канона.

В книге "Классические буддийские практики" пишется: 

"Энциклопедия Абхидхармы" была дважды переведена на китайский язык -- Парамартхой (VI в. н.э.), а затем Сюань-Цзаном (VII в. н.э.), причем последовательность этих переводов запечатлела два периода укоренения буддизма на Дальнем Востоке. Перевод Парамартхи зафиксировал ту стадию интерпретации буддийского понятийно-терминологического аппарата средствами китайской культурной традиции, которая предшествовала реформе Сюань-Цзана. Для данной стадии была характерна множественность лексических интерпретаций философской терминологии, поскольку каждая из переводческих школ развивала свой способ истолкования. Сюань-Цзан задался целью унифицировать передачу буддийских терминов на китайский язык и тем самым создать нормативный образец перевода санскритских, т.е. исходных буддийских текстов.

Китайские переводчики руководствовались принципом "подбора значений, подходящих по смыслу". При этом они передавали свое понимание буддийских философских идей посредством привлечения терминологии, созданной даосами и конфуцианцами. И хотя эта терминология была переосмыслена применительно к изложению буддийских концепций, она неизбежно наложила своеобразный отпечаток на семантику исходного (индийского) мировоззренческого оригинала".

Даже в одном и том же тексте для передачи одного термина использовались то одни, то другие переводы, -- устойчивого терминологического аппарата в течение нескольких веков не было, и смысл текстов оказался сильно размыт.

4. Тибетский перевод

Тибетские переводы, как более поздние, делались в основном с санскрита.

Цитата из "Классических буддийских практик":

"Тибетские переводчики шли иным путем. До прихода буддизма в тибетской культуре философия как форма духовной деятельности не была известна. А это, в свою очередь, означало, что для передачи сложнейших философских представлений необходимо было создать специальный язык, поскольку в естественном языке еще не сложился какой-либо понятийно-терминологический фонд и, соответственно, специальная лексика отсутствовала.

Тибетские лотсавы-переводчики создали совершенно особый формальный язык для передачи буддийской терминологии, приспособленный для трансляции целостной мировоззренческой системы. Суть формализации сводилась к искусственному конструированию морфолого-семантических единиц, взаимно-однозначно соответствующих терминам санскритского оригинала. В истории тибетского буддизма этот новый формальный язык сыграл важнейшую роль. Он оказался не только классическим языком перевода, но также и той терминологической основой, благодаря наличию которой начал активно развиваться живой язык тибетской буддийской учености».

---------------------------

В целом для сравнительного анализа палийского канона с другими версиями важное значение имеет китайский канон, так как в нем более полно передана Типитака. Однако в тибетском каноне точнее перевод, и можно реконструировать санскритскую версию. Сохранившиеся тексты из Трипитаки на санскрите удобнее всего, но их осталось немного.

----------


## Ассаджи

Вот свежая статья по теме:

http://www.buddhistnews.tv/current/pakistan-290903.php

в ней утверждается, что первый монах, принесший буддизм в Корею в 384 г. н.э. по "шелковому пути", был родом из Гандхары, из города Чота Лахор.

----------


## Ассаджи

Хорошая карта распространения буддизма:

http://www.uwec.edu/greider/Chinese....dhism1.Map.jpg
http://www.uwec.edu/greider/Chinese....ry.Map.key.jpg

----------


## Тера

Cпасибо, карта понравилась, хорошо, когда все наглядно  :Smilie:  
С уважением, 
Тера.

----------

